# Ohio Valley Bass Anglers



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

OVBA is having 2 opens this year. 4/26/15 Mosquito, Causeway Ramp an our 4th annual Milton Tournament on 6/7/15 at Pointview Ramp. details will be posted later. Still only $40 a boat.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

rangervs81 said:


> OVBA is having 2 opens this year. 4/26/15 Mosquito, Causeway Ramp an our 4th annual Milton Tournament on 6/7/15 at Pointview Ramp. details will be posted later. Still only $40 a boat.


Sounds good to me !!!!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Bump for a well ran tournament-Thanks Tony!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know the hrs. On the mosq taurnament, and can you pre register or is paying at the ramp ok? Thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm wondering about start times myself, but my guess based on the time of year is that the Mosquito tournament will start no earlier than 7:30, and may even be an 8 o'clock start. I've fished a couple of their opens in the past and have always paid at the ramp the day of the tournament.

They run a good tournament.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Now if you could only win those tournaments bassbme!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I won't make the mosquito tourney. Not a fan of the causeway ramp.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you been to causeway ramp since break wall was put in a few years ago? Not near as bad now since wind doesn't blow your boat all over the place and parking lot is a little bigger now.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

if anyone is looking fora co angler partner please let me know . i will split gas and entry fee


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

I will let u know about a partner, All info will be posted the 1st wk. of March. We are using causeway ramp because there is a walleye tourney out of state park ramp. New ramps and breakwall.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

hopin to cash said:


> Have you been to causeway ramp since break wall was put in a few years ago? Not near as bad now since wind doesn't blow your boat all over the place and parking lot is a little bigger now.


The wall is the reason I dont use it anymore. Loved that ramp before that but they put that wall to close to the actual ramp. When water is low at Mosquito that wall makes you go right towards extremely shallow water. But just my opinion. Everybody lokes stuff different. I bet the wall helps block wind just wish they would've put it out away from ramp more.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> The wall is the reason I dont use it anymore. Loved that ramp before that but they put that wall to close to the actual ramp. When water is low at Mosquito that wall makes you go right towards extremely shallow water. But just my opinion. Everybody lokes stuff different. I bet the wall helps block wind just wish they would've put it out away from ramp more.


Snowfall alone will fill the lake by April 26...lol no low water than


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very valid point.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Now if you could only win those tournaments bassbme!!


lol Lunker .... I hear ya there brother !!! As for the causeway ramp. I really didn't care for it before the break wall was put in. There always seemed to be some kind of flotsam floating in the ramp whenever I used it. 

Now you don't get the stuff floating in but the wall is definitely too close to the ramp on the south end and the west wall of it could have stood being another 10 -15' further into the lake. But at least it has a courtesy dock, which is more than I can say for West Branch, Milton, or Berlin's Bonner Rd. ramp. 

The only thing about the courtesy dock is that it could stand to be about 5' shorter to allow a little more room between its end, and the break wall.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Any updates on the details of the squito tournament. Thanks


----------

